# Doh! Lc. Orglades' GLow -buds blasted, why?



## mkline3 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so bummed! The Lc. Orglades' Glow that I bought in bud 2 weeks ago is well on it's way to blasting it's bud . It's bud slightly changed color to a orange-ish pink and the texture looks slightly wrinkled. In my limited experience with catt. hybrids this is followed be blasting.

Does anyone know why this happens? It is not in a very humid spot, but my paph.'s have spiked and flowered normally in the same spot without any problem. It is also indirect moderate light. Also not getting any drastic temp. changes or drafts.

Is this a somewhat normal thing for mini cat hybrids or just randomly bad luck?


----------



## Candace (Oct 8, 2009)

The change in conditions from the vendors g.h. to your growing area is enough to blast it. It's very common for this to happen.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2009)

too bad, but the plant still looks very healthy, so there will surely be a next new growth and bloom to come!!! Jean


----------



## pappipaph (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i agree with jean. 

ive lost a few phal's fresh blooms just by bringing them home and now they have new spikes and blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2009)

Ditto, and with Candace.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2009)

mkline3 said:


> I am so bummed! ....Does anyone know why this happens? It is not in a very humid spot, but my paph.'s have spiked and flowered normally in the same spot without any problem. It is also indirect moderate light. Also not getting any drastic temp. changes or drafts.
> Is this a somewhat normal thing for mini cat hybrids or just randomly bad luck?



We're ALL bummed when this happens but it happens to most all of us at one time or another. It can happen to any plant, any genus. Keep in mind your paphs have adapted to their spot, your mini catt will too. Lower humidity could definitely be a part of it. The change occurred when moving it from one environment to another, as others have indicated. How many of us have a thermometer/hygrometer with us when we go orchid shopping? Not very practical is it. It's hard to know what the previous growing conditions were & it could have been a wholesale purchase from another grower, which means it could have had 3 changes in a short period of time! There is a good side to this, the plant will gain more strength into growing! More new grows, more new blooms!


----------

